# know of this breeder?



## pol0 (Feb 13, 2005)

Hey everoyone, I'm brand new to this site. I don't have a maltese but i do have a 4 yr old rottie  . 
Anyway, i'm here because i just found out my friend just put a down payment on a maltese puppy. i was just curious if anyone knew of this breeder or has heard of her. her name is kristie reed from oklahoma. my friend found her on puppyfind, i had the link but i lost it. i'll try to find it again. also, i received some info about buying puppies from rottweiler.net and i had my friend email the questions to the breeder. i was just wondering would it be okay to post the email and reply? thanks.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I got my malt from Oklahoma..but not from that breeder. I can contact my breeder and see if she knows her....


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

There are a couple of "Reeds" on the USDA list, but no Kristie. Could be the same family, though. Oklahoma is big puppy mill country. Did the puppy come from either Reed Kennels or Peachtree Kennels?

http://prisonersofgreed.org/lista02.pdf


----------



## pol0 (Feb 13, 2005)

heres the reply from the email.

>ok i am going to try to answer some of these questions for you
>1. i dont know what information you would like on previous litter they were 
>born we sold them and there new owners have them and have had no 
>complaints. i dont have the sire and dams pedigrees i have never had any 
>need for the pedigree.
>2.i have no idea what a signed OFA is, i have not got princess papers back 
>from akc yet but as soon as i do i will send you a copy it should be one 
>day next week. as for her health right now she is 100% healthy and as i 
>told you before she does not have a health certificate yet she wont have 
>until a couple of days before her flight.she is guarenteed for 6 months 
>against genetic defect and 5 days on her general heath.
>3.i have no way of emailing you a signed dated copy of my warrenty so i am 
>going to type it out for you and when you get the puppy a copy with my 
>signature the date will be on it
>it states
>
>the general health of this pup is guaranteed for 5 days, the genetic health 
>for 6 months of age. you are required to have this pup vet checked within 
>48 hours after recieving it. should the vet find a sick pup or a deformity, 
>i the breeder should be notified at once. i reserve the right to replace 
>the puppy or refund your money. the option is my decision. i am not 
>responsible for any vet bills or medications. however any claim must be 
>verified by a vets statement.i also reserve the right to have my vet 
>examine the puppy. i do not guarantee against neglect, accidents , or 
>abuse. the size and weight cannot be guarenteed. the genetics go back for 
>several generations.
>this puppy is at high risk for hypoglycemia, i , the breeder am not 
>responsible should this occur. when you purchase this puppy online you are 
>agreeing to the terms of this sale. once the puppy is in your possession it 
>is your responsibility.
>kristi reed
>4. this pup has not had to make a trip to the vet yet i administer all her 
>shots and worming myself but when she does go we use
>dr. ted falconer dvm
>stigler ok
>918-967-4549
>5.yes we are licenced by the usda i gave you this number once before
>73-a-1758
>6. march 1st if we can book a flight that day if not then march 2ed i dont 
>know the time of day until i book the flight
>7.you have 48 hours to take her to the vet as stated above or my guarentee 
>is null and void
>8. i see no sign of aggresion at all with her mom the other pups or my 
>kids i will take some more for you one day this coming week
>9.i think you misunderstood me on the phone unless there is something 
>physically wrong with this puppy i do not take returns
>i think i have answered everything for you i hope you are not having second 
>thoughts about her she is a great puppy and as of right now there is 
>nothing wrong with her at all she is a normal healthy little puppy.
>kristi reed


checking the USDA with the list provided by Ladysmom, seems to be from Reeds kennel. is that a good or bad thing? I'm assuming since they are on this list, its not great and them being on puppyfind makes it worse. Also, is it normal that there is a high risk of hypoglycemia? I just want to make sure my friend isn't making a mistake. Thanks for all the help


----------



## Deanne3899 (Jan 8, 2005)

RUN!!!

FIVE days? Flying the pup? No papers? No vet visit? There are too many things wrong with this.

Deanne


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Po10: Your friend should run, not walk, away from this breeder. You are correct when you say: "checking the USDA with the list provided by Ladysmom, seems to be from Reeds kennel. is that a good or bad thing? *I'm assuming since they are on this list, its not great and them being on puppyfind makes it worse."* Your last sentence sums it up perfectly!

A tendency toward hypoglycemia is normal for Maltese under 12 weeks of age. That is one reason why it is best to wait until 12 weeks for a puppy to leave its mother, etc.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Here is my take....if it were me, I would not be comfortable with the fact this breeder is selling on the web, and is USDA licensed. Those are two major red flags for puppy mills. But even more so, when you read her responses to your friend's e-mail, her attitude conveyed is not very friendly nor caring. I would not buy from this "breeder" and I would suggest that your friend do a little more research. If she loses her deposit, so be it...that's money spent on a lesson well learned. She should start with local breeders, and look on the AMA's list of breeders for her state.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

This is a puppy mill puppy. Have your friend go to the following links and find out the truth about this puppy and where she comes from.

http://www.nopuppymills.com
http://prisonersofgreed.org

The prisoners of greed link will tell her more about the USDA and what being licensed by them means.

This puppy has never been checked by a vet? And the miller (I refuse to call them breeders) has no idea what an OFA certificate is? (BTW, it's a certificate from the Orthopedic Foundation of America.) Since Maltese are very prone to luxating patellas which cost thousands of dollars to surgically repair, I wouldn't even consider buying a puppy whose parents had not been cleared.

Tell your friend that puppy mill puppies are raised in wire cages like rabbits with minimal human contact. Their parents are not domesticated house dogs. As a result, puppy mill puppies can be difficult and nearly impossible to housebreak, not able to be truly socialized, and can show aggressive behavior when they become adults like growling and even biting.

This puppy was not checked for any of the numerous genetic diseases Maltese are prone to. Liver shunts also cost thousands to surgically correct. 

My Lady is a rescue, but originally from a puppy mill. She has a list of genetic diseases, like epilepsy and diabetes for starters. Her medications alone cost me $1800 a year. Her vet costs can run another $1000 a year. 

Tell your friend to run from this puppy!

Here's a good link comparing reputable breeders to puppy millers and backyard breeders:

http://www.geocities.com/Petsburgh/Fair/1901/chart.html


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

I agree, sounds fishy too me. I wouldnt get a furbaby from her.


----------



## pol0 (Feb 13, 2005)

where do I look up this AMA list of breeders? 
i''ve been trying to get to http://www.americanmaltese.org/ but it seems to be down..
i'd like to find a reputable breeder with reasonable prices in Southern California if possible.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pol0_@Feb 15 2005, 01:02 PM
> *where do I look up this AMA list of breeders?
> i''ve been trying to get to http://www.americanmaltese.org/ but it seems to be down..
> i'd like to find a reputable breeder with reasonable prices in Southern California if possible.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=35596*


[/QUOTE]

Their website does seem to be down.

Go to the thread "Breeders in California" in this section. A few good (and bad!) breeders are mentioned. Charmypoo also mentioned she knows a few reputable breeders who are expecting litters soon.

I think one of our new posters just got a puppy from Kelly Maltese in Northern California.

http://www.kellyco.com/maltese/

Maybe she'll see this and share her experience.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Good for you for trying to help your friend avoid problems. My friend bought a bichon years ago when I got mine. I got mine from a great breeder and paid more money than she wanted to pay. Instead she found a nice lady with a litter of bichons from an ad in the paper. Her dog has always had a nice personality, but it doesn't look that much like a bichon and most importantly it has had serious, chronic health problems for the last 2 years. They could have bought 5 puppies from my bichon breeder for what they've spent on their newspaper ad dog. Not to say that this happens all the time, but the percentages have to be higher.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom+Feb 15 2005, 01:08 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Their website does seem to be down.

Go to the thread "Breeders in California" in this section. A few good (and bad!) breeders are mentioned. Charmypoo also mentioned she knows a few reputable breeders who are expecting litters soon.

I think one of our new posters just got a puppy from Kelly Maltese in Northern California.

http://www.kellyco.com/maltese/

Maybe she'll see this and share her experience.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=35597
[/B][/QUOTE]

I believe it was a2z that got her Malt from Kelly and I believe she posted that she was very happy. The Kelly site is wonderful and if I were in California I surely would feel comfortable purchasing from that breeder.


----------

